# Toddler Ice Skating?



## honeybee (Mar 12, 2004)

Aaron loves to watch skating of any kind: hockey, figure, speed. One of his very first pretend games was to step on some flat blocks and slide around the laminant floor saying "Aaron skating!"

He will be three in a few weeks, and we would like to get him a pair of ice skates to learn on. Does anyone know what kind of skates are best? Double blades? I don't want to spend a fortune, but I want to make sure he has enough support. I found some adjustable double-blade things that seem to attach to a shoe. They're very cheap, but I'm thinking that wouldn't be good ankle support. Are there better adjustable skates? Or do I really need to just buy the sized kind and get another pair every year? Is it worth looking into used skates? He won't be skating all the time, just sometimes with us for fun. But I thought he might be better off with his own pair instead of renting.

If anyone has any thoughts, let me know!


----------



## MattysMommaVT (Feb 14, 2006)

personally, i would get him the double bladed because he'll be less likely to turn his ankle with them.


----------



## MattysMommaVT (Feb 14, 2006)

oh, and make sure they're tight enough...do you have a skate shop nearby, or a really good sports store? when you try them on him make sure that he has extra socks on as if you were going ice skating.


----------



## sunshinesister (Oct 8, 2005)

i taught toddler ice skating for umm seven years and ankle support is definitely an issue with success or lack there of. the ones you rent are generally total crap. you can probably buy a pair that is MUCH better for even $20 at a sporting goods store or at a second hand sporting goods store. but, if it's just for very occasional skating, then it might not be worth it. just be sure to tighten those laces as much as you can around the ankle. before getting into competative skating, i used to get jcpenny skates...i looked at their website briefly just now and didn't see them though. skates can get VERY expensive, there's no need for those quite yet.







oh, and IMO forget the double blades. your lil kiddo can definitely skate if he can walk. HTH!


----------



## water (May 15, 2003)

Hi, my DD just started skating a few weeks ago at 22 months old. She had been begging for months because older brother skates and we watch the lessons. She is doing great! We are renting the skates right now because she is in the smallest size they make







and so I figured we'd wait a few sizes. She can stand up on the single blades on the ice by herself and is learning to "march" on the skates.

I started skating at about 3 yo and just used the regular single-bladed skates and I know several 3yo right now in my son's skating class who are skating around fine. The double blades will just hold your dc back.

I might rent skates for a few times first just until your dc gets the hang of it and then decide to buy. They go throught skates so quickly too that unless you are in a place with a skate swap (Minnesota) you will be spending lots of cash.

Have fun! Skating is the best! I love going out with my kids now and they bith want to play hockey "like mama" some day.

Oh, one thing we did with my son was to get him roller blades for indoor at first, he was rollerblading around the house at 2.5 and it helped with his confidence and balance.


----------



## crittersmum (Feb 26, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *water* 
Oh, one thing we did with my son was to get him roller blades for indoor at first, he was rollerblading around the house at 2.5 and it helped with his confidence and balance.

No kidding!? I'd never thought of rollerblades...didn't actually know they _made_ rollerblades that small! Any tips on getting started? Did you go to a roller rink or anything? Do you think it was just less scary than starting on iceskates?


----------



## ginnyjuice (Nov 9, 2006)

I started when very young on single blade figure skates. My mom told me she had me put them on and walk around on the grass first to get used to the feel and then I just skated away when put on the ice. I've heard that hockey skates are a bit eaiser to learn on, too.


----------



## SandraS (Jan 18, 2007)

My ex husband (my boys' dad) was Canadian, and where he lived, some kids learned to ice skate before they could walk well!







Anyways, he had my first son on ice skates at 2, and everything was fine. It's the cutest thing in the world to see little people going around the ice!


----------



## ricemom3 (Jan 29, 2008)

My LO is 16 mos now. His dad and big brother both play hockey. DS#1 plans to take him on the ice this winter sometime. (sure, we'll see how that goes)
I have talked to several life long ice skaters (hockey players) who all said to skip the double blade and go to single blade hockey skates. They give a lot more ankle support, especially if are tied tight enough. Have Fun!!


----------



## Bay Area Babe (May 15, 2006)

Oh I'm really excited to see this thread! My son is around 26 months and I was thinking about taking him ice skating. We have a big rink here in town and they have a toddler skate.

I'm a great roller skater and roller blader and okay on ice skates. I haven't been since before DS was born...do you think I should go before taking him out with me?


----------

